# in the fulness of time



## Jcharlie

How can I say in finnish "in the fulness of time ". Perhaps: 
elämän täysinäisyydessä or täyteläisyydessä?

kiitosetukäteen


----------



## Hakro

In my opinion the best translation for fullness in this case is _täyteys_. It's a rare word but it's used especially in religious texts: _elämän täyteys _or _sydämen täyteys_.

"in the fullness of time" = _elämän täyteydessä

_(Note that _täyteläinen_ means primarily plump, fat.)


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> In my opinion the best translation for fullness in this case is _täyteys_. It's a rare word but it's used especially in religious texts: _elämän täyteys _or _sydämen täyteys_.
> 
> "in the fullness of time" = _elämän täyteydessä_



Without the context, I would guess that "in the fullness of time" = _aikanaan / ajan täyttyessä / ajan päätyttyä._


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> Without the context, I would guess that "in the fullness of time" = _aikanaan / ajan täyttyessä / ajan päätyttyä._


You're absolutely right. I was mislead by Jcharlie's word _elämä_ and my dictionary's phrase "fullness of heart". Sorry.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Kun aika on kypsä_ is a good phrase.

GOM


----------

